# Moving: Bend or Boise?



## caspermike

I'd live in Boise if I was you.. North fork time!!


----------



## BilloutWest

Boise has the neatest Green Belt anywhere.
Boy has that opened up the area to cleaner outdoor use of a smaller big city.

My experience being from Prineville, Grants Pass, Corvallis, Eugene, La Grande and living in Redmond is that I like having Bend there for services but I dislike its selfishness. There are a lot of recreational homes in the general Bend area.
I say that in a derogatory sense.
The recreational opportunities, drinking water and craft beers in Bend are great. But Bend would never allow continuous river paths throughout its monied and established areas. Let alone control Geese poop in parks.

Idaho is unappreciated and that is a plus.


----------



## tyaker

I'd known about the "californication" of Bend, but I'd also thought (hoped?) that it had mellowed out some, with more push for support of year-round non-snobs. Good perspective, and thanks.

We've also lived in the Vail Valley, so I do know how the part-timer snobs and the year-round locals dynamic is, but it is different everywhere.


----------



## BilloutWest

It is mellowing some.

Bend has an undercurrent of athletic young yoga then mountain bike then party on a budget types.

It makes for an interesting fight on some recent issue periodically.

I'm headed to Bend tomorrow on a medical visit and Costco.
I strive to limit my life's experiences to two Bend visits a month. Going through counts too.


----------



## Wavester

Out of the two I would pick Boise. But if you liked the Vail Valley, high cost of living, lots of rich people throwing around money you will like Bend. Bend was probably an awesome place 10 or 20 years ago now I can wait to get through it, heavy traffic, expensive restuarants etc kind of reminds me of living in Vail. Personally I would pick Grants Pass over both those locations, lower cost of living easy access to good boating and other outdoor stuff with a lot less pretension and arguably better weather and I'm guessing more RN and other healthcare jobs available.


----------



## lhowemt

I'd choose boise, hands down. I have a ton of boating friends that live there, and although I know a lot of boaters from all over I know none from Bend. That speaks to me on the quality of whitewater near each town. Even though I am not a city person, it would be Boise for me.


----------



## 90Duck

Got to agree with all the opinions here, Bend sucks! Stay away at all cost. If you are forced to drive through it in your way from better places like Boise and Grants Pass, keep your windows rolled up and eyes straight ahead. 

I've been trapped here for 23 years and forced to raise my family in this shit hole. Luckily I have 12 breweries to choose from when I want to drink away my despair. When I am lucky enough to escape thank God it's only a day's drive to get anywhere in Idaho or 3 hours to the coast. If it wasn't for that drainage sewer called the Deschutes River that runs through town, it would be completely irredeemable.

I also can't stand those miserable summer nights Bend is known for, and all of that way too loud live music at the amphitheater on the banks of the drainage sewer. Some douchebag acts called Cake and Michael Franti will be stinking it up in the next month. 

The only upside is the hospital is stellar, but only because the deplorable living conditions here make the population so sick.

I haven't even begun to get into the endless winters that require skis to get around anywhere if one tries to escape to the west hat time of year.

Yes, I agree, bloody awful. I could go on all day, but sitting here in the 80 degree sun in my backyard, only barely shaded by the towering ponderosa pine trees is making me need to vomit, so by for BLAAARFFFFF! Oops, my bad.


----------



## Rogue Warrior

I agree with Wavester. Grants Pass is an awesome area. Not many people, awesome weather and unlimited outdoor activities. And doesn't hurt being right next to great rivers such as the Rogue, Umpqua, and Illinois.


----------



## lhowemt

90Duck said:


> Yes, I agree, bloody awful. I could go on all day, but sitting here in the 80 degree sun in my backyard, only barely shaded by the towering ponderosa pine trees is making me need to vomit, so by for BLAAARFFFFF! Oops, my bad.


That was hilarious!


----------



## BilloutWest

I don't know if this is still true but Bend used to have more physicians per capita than any other place in the US. Put them in the _middle of nowhere,_ a quote from a former governor, and they need money so that's why they charge so much in Bend.

The breweries are nice if you don't get in a fight in the parking lot. Jerks.

The view is nice. You can see the mountains from this side.

For those of you outside Oregon being able to brag about a 3 hour drive to the Coast WHILE NOT LIVING IN THE RAIN YEAR ROUND is important. Normal people brag about a walk to the beach but not in Oregon other than on vacation.

Grants Pass does have a nice climate but being from there I couldn't stand all the racial prejudice. Bend has a nicer mix of right and left. Boise too, especially for Idaho. Not Grants Pass. Racial prejudice was County Sheriff enforced. Jerks.


----------



## kaya dog

Bend kinda sucks, I lived behind cross water 
Dam planes and jets start flying in Friday and peel on Sunday. Tons and tons of cash/oversized homes/rich pricks. The river is cool, I had a jet boat parked in my backyard we could run down to the bar. I moved ther to be closer to sled racing in NW. Based my shitshow outta sun river area.
Don't do it that area totally blows pole.

North of bend, not northwest bend. But 10+ miles past town.... Frinkin killer... Cheap, big lots, real people.
Good luck finding work, everyone I met was outta work or layed off, seasonal work mostly.
This was 2009 so things are picking up with jobs.
Peeps say everything is 3 hour drive from bend,
And for most part ther right. 

Funny fact, bend was the most overpriced market on homes 2 years in a row....
And it fell 10x as hard... Lol I picking up 1 hella deal...


----------



## Aerocam

I second 90Duck's opinion...... I hate it here....


----------



## mrett

I totally agree, Bend was same way for me. The Deschutes town run, Crooked River, Gorge but don't have to live there, West Fork Hood . Still miss that dirt bag ski town with 300 days of sunshine. For your own sanity, stay away .....


----------



## whitewater_fishin

Who knew Bend was the most sarcastic town in the PNW?


----------



## mrett

How ironic, another plus !! Thank You


----------



## Anchorless

Boise is awesome, but its a tough town to get a job in and, if you do, tough to get decent pay. 

Your SO, being a nurse, might have no troubles. Dunno about how it is for a dental hygenist. 

Boise > Bend, in my opinion, by far. Not that Bend is bad....


----------



## BilloutWest

> Bend is 16% more expensive than Boise City.
> 
> Housing is the biggest factor in the cost of living difference.
> 
> Housing is 53% more expensive in Bend.
> 
> ===========
> 
> A salary of $50,000 in Boise City, Idaho should increase to $57,804 in Bend, Oregon
> 
> Cost of Living Comparison: compare Boise City, Idaho to Bend, Oregon


Utilities are cheaper in Bend !!!!

Not sure on the date of the above stats but I did read a little over a week ago about how much real estate had gone up recently in Bend. It was over 30%. No idea on what is going on there in Boise with regard to the recovery.


----------



## mtriverrat

I lived in Bend and St Charles the hospital there is the best place I've ever worked. Now Bend- I called it poverty with a view.


----------



## tyaker

Haha... You guys are crackin' me up. I get the "whatever you do... DON'T MOVE HERE" thing. I've lived in enough gorgeous spots that I'd feel like saying anything to keep it all to myself. 

Funny thing, I grew up in GP. Like you said, culture leaves a lot to be desired there. Not sure I can stomach a taxpayer base that votes down the entire jail system just to pay a little less on property taxes. But you can't beat the Rogue, the Illy, and all the other year-round water.

I do like what I'm hearing about Boise. Sucks to be a Duck fan there, but I can manage, I think. We're coming to each town for a visit in the next few months to get a feel. Anyplace in either town I should hit up for a good perspective? How's the Boise whitewater park?


----------



## Anchorless

Just remember: Boise State 2, Oregon 0. 

That is tough.


----------



## BilloutWest

*Poverty with a view.*



Anchorless said:


> Just remember: Boise State 2, Oregon 0.
> 
> That is tough.


You should post in blue.

Actually, Bend is affiliated with Oregon State more than Oregon. COCC is growing and 4 years of ed is now offered in a few areas in their joint program, (OSU and COCC).

So its now time to post that scoring summary (in blue).

========

BTW;
I was glad to see Boise State got caught in a NCAA infraction. Finally.
Guys lifting weights letting other guys lifting weights stay on their couches.
The shame must be unbearable.

========

I will be 'borrowing' that *Poverty with a view line*.


----------



## willieboater

tyaker said:


> Haha...
> 
> Funny thing, I grew up in GP. Like you said, culture leaves a lot to be desired there. Not sure I can stomach a taxpayer base that votes down the entire jail system just to pay a little less on property taxes.
> 
> NO SHIT! Why I avoid that place like the plague now........
> 
> 
> But you can't beat the Rogue, the Illy, and all the other year-round water.
> QUOTE]
> 
> No shit #2.
> 
> I'm excited your coming back to the northwest! I'll have a PBR waiting for you!


----------



## Anchorless

BilloutWest said:


> BTW;
> I was glad to see Boise State got caught in a NCAA infraction. Finally.
> Guys lifting weights letting other guys lifting weights stay on their couches.
> The shame must be unbearable.


Right? I think some players also bought some other players a Happy Meal. We actually got a Lack of Institutional Control for what amounted to, I believe, an average of $4 in impermissible benefits. The LOIC was given primarily for two reasons: 1) Apparently a coach was helping to arrange floors for incoming players to sleep on the summer before enrollment, and 2) our tennis program, which admittedly was caught in some shenanigans. 

We here in Boise love Oregon State. Love playing them, love rooting for them, love your coach. The Oregon Ducks... not so much at all.


----------



## 90Duck

Go Ducks! Haters gotta hate! Chip was a bit abrasive, but hard to argue with results. Coach Helfrich seems like he might actually be as nice a guy as Mike Riley, and you've got to love a coach with a whitewater pedigree like the Oregon Helfrich family.

I grew up in the sticks about 25 miles outside of Grants Pass, very near to the Grave Creek launch on the Rogue. I love that river and that country; it is really incredibly beautiful. Grants Pass has sooo much potential to be a really cool place, but the strange politics of the place others have mentioned just make it not a viable choice for me. I moved to Bend as soon as I could to attend COCC, and then came back to Bend after my time In Eugene at UO. I really have a hard time envisioning ever wanting to leave here now.

To the OP, the point of my earlier sarcastic rant wasn't to discourage people from considering moving here. I just get a bit riled up when folks dismiss Bend for stereotypical reactions that I don't think are warranted. Bend is a wonderful town to work, live, play and raise a family. True, a fair proportion of the population have moved here with money from other places, but those folks contribute to the community to, which is why he have so many great restaurants, breweries, cultural offerings, and fantastic parks. We have a nearly continuous river trail along the Deschutes, which soon will link from Sunriver to Tumalo State Park. We also have a paddle trail down the river, and will have our own whitewater park in the next couple of years. The town is small enough still (80k) that I rarely meet someone new that doesn't know someone else I know.

I don't have anything bad to say about Boise (well, other than that blue turf). I don't think you could go wrong with either of the choices you are considering, actually.

I'd be happy to point you to some must see/do stuff to get a good taste of what Bend is all about when you visit. Just PM if you are interested.


----------



## willieboater

90Duck said:


> Go Ducks! Haters gotta hate! Chip was a bit abrasive, but hard to argue with results. Coach Helfrich seems like he might actually be as nice a guy as Mike Riley, and you've got to love a coach with a whitewater pedigree like the Oregon Helfrich family.
> 
> I grew up in the sticks about 25 miles outside of Grants Pass, very near to the Grave Creek launch on the Rogue. I love that river and that country; it is really incredibly beautiful. Grants Pass has sooo much potential to be a really cool place, but the strange politics of the place others have mentioned just make it not a viable choice for me.




Mark Helfrich is not related to the famous Helfrich boating clan. One of the helfrich's was asked that before and he said no. 

I'm wondering if I know you... Grew up in GP. Agree with all your points about GP and the country.


----------



## 90Duck

*why let facts ruin a good story?*



willieboater said:


> Mark Helfrich is not related to the famous Helfrich boating clan. One of the helfrich's was asked that before and he said no.
> 
> I'm wondering if I know you... Grew up in GP. Agree with all your points about GP and the country.


Well, at least he's from Oregon, like Riley, so they get it. Just a little more relaxed than other parts of the world.

My name is on my profile page - I didn't actually grow up in Grants Pass or go to HS there, but GP was where we went for groceries and everything else.


----------



## willieboater

90Duck said:


> Well, at least he's from Oregon, like Riley, so they get it. Just a little more relaxed than other parts of the world.
> .


Totally!


----------



## 90Duck

*Duck Boat*

For some reason I tend to get negative reactions from BSU fans when I boat in Idaho...


----------



## BilloutWest

Anchorless said:


> We here in Boise love Oregon State. Love playing them, love rooting for them, love your coach. The Oregon Ducks... not so much at all.


Beavs and Broncos are actually very similar.
They recruit about the same. Live off great coaching and they both dislike that other team mentioned.

Boise State should have found a way to join the PAC-12+.

=========

Here's a positive about the Grants Pass neck of the woods.

If the Buttwad had moved to Merlin instead of Antelope, (Sotar is now there - unrelated trivia), he would have fit in with all the strange bedfellows.

Here's another crazy GP story.
The place was such an on-going fist fight that I saw George Foreman break up a fight there. Here was known as Big George with the Ft Vannoy Job Corps before his boxing career.

Check out
http://sundown.afro.illinois.edu/sundowntownsshow.php?id=844


----------



## BilloutWest

Bend does have an impressive series of races for locals and then some.

The Pole Pedal Paddle is this weekend.

Run up Bachelor a bit to separate folks some.
Downhill Ski
Cross Country Ski
Road Bike down to Bend on new pavemant
Water craft on the Deschutes
Run to the Finish
Get T Shirt
Drink Craft Beer

Its a big fund raiser that's been going for over three decades.

- - -

There was actually a fight last year over scheduling triathlons.
One triathlon group thought they had a week-end sewed up and another thought they did. This fight played out in the paper. Seriously. 

There are a lot of races in Bend.
Its actually worse than running races in the rain in Portland. Numbers wise.

= = = = =

This is a community positive, *except for the traffic*.

Small price to pay for the outdoor energy.

I can't picture any other city its size in the US having as many fun races that have some pretty serious competition.


----------



## CommanderKeen

*Idaho is great...*

...if you wanna live in "The Mississippi of The Pacific North West." 

Seriously, I'm from this state, I _love_ it in Boise, but the state politics really make me wonder about the long term future of a state whose legislature is more concerned with attracting more minimum wage jobs than they are about investing in education or infrastructure. There's been a series of reports in NPR about how Idaho is now the state with the highest percentage of minimum wage workers, in the country. AND only behind 18 other states in raw numbers.


You think you get frustrated about the GP locals, wait till you experience Idaho...

Now, Boise itself is a pocket of Le Resistance and is pretty progressive, relatively, but there's not a big enough population here yet to really sway the state politics. However, I'll say it again..I do love it here. The weather, the access, the remoteness and even most of the people here...some of the time


----------



## PhilipJFry

Boise! got the Payette, and Boise river systems all really close. lots of choices for day trips all right in your back yard.


----------



## yak1

Hmmm thanks I'll never ever think of going to Bend again.


----------



## tyaker

Thanks for more input. Yeah, proximity to the good runs is huge. Having some play close to home is nice. And fitness races are something I'd be interested in too, Bill (I happen to be the swimming leg of a relay team in a triathlon soon...).

So I've gotten some good details on Bend, we're visiting there soon and meeting with some folks to check it out, and then we're going to hit up Boise for a long weekend later, maybe next month. You Idahoans have good suggestions for things to see/do to get a feel for Boise life? Probably can't bring the boats


----------



## BilloutWest

*calendar*

Bend OR Events Calendar and Bulletin Board

Its kind of impressive what a small city that is popular can schedule.

The above site cam be sorted for type of event.
Looks like about 1,000 events between now and the end of September.

Good luck getting a nap in.

=======

I still dislike the transient summer home component.


----------



## kellip

Idaho River Sports is right next to the Whitewater Park, so you can rent/demo boats there. Depending on when you'll be here there is always something going on. Definitely take the drive up to Banks. The North Fork Championships is happening again in June and definitely worth checking out. 

Downtown is a great place to start, Hyde Park Bown Crossing both have things going on. New breweries in town, rock climbing at the Black Cliffs. Road biking, it's the home of Kristen Armstrong and tons of mountain biking within easy access from downtown. 2 main hospitals st. Luke's and St. Alphonse's.


----------



## Whetstone

BOISE! More cool events and an amazing amount of variety for the size of city. Better cost of living than bend and less pretentious. I moved here from Tucson 10 years ago. I've lived coast to coast and I have found home in Boise.


----------



## eideho

Try Salmon, if you have guided the Main, you know it. They need nurses and dental hygenists - Local ID Dept of Labor can help out on what is happening there. More laid back than Boise for sure.


----------



## 90Duck

Whetstone said:


> BOISE! More cool events and an amazing amount of variety for the size of city. Better cost of living than bend and less pretentious. I moved here from Tucson 10 years ago. I've lived coast to coast and I have found home in Boise.


Boise-Bend isn't really an apples to apples comparison. The Boise metro area is over 600,000 population, while Bend is right around 80,000. If you want to live in a bigger city with all that has to offer, then of course Boise is the choice. Once you experience Bend, however, you'll find a lot to like. 

I would note that Boise's newest brewery is 10 Barrel, which started in Bend. We have more Breweries (12) per capita than any other city in the US. Just saying...


----------



## Anchorless

Bend's metro area population, which would be the proper comparison, is 171,000. 

Still, your point stands.


----------



## 90Duck

Anchorless said:


> Bend's metro area population, which would be the proper comparison, is 171,000.
> 
> Still, your point stands.


That's really more the number for all of Deschutes County, which includes the bustling hubs of Sisters, Redmond, LaPine and Sunriver. Unlike Boise, Bend's state mandated urban growth boundary means Bend actually ends before tother nearby cities begin (like Eagle, Meridian, etc). It also helps that Bend bumps up against national forest to the west (where the massive Phil's Trail mt biking network begins) and south with BLM and the Badlands wilderness area to the east.

Boise is great (other than the blue turf), just a very different choice than Bend.


----------



## tyaker

90Duck said:


> Boise is great (other than the blue turf), just a very different choice than Bend.


It would take a lot for me to break down and go to a game at BSU, but not out of the question, since the missus and me are football fans in general. 

As far as rivers go, we won't be hurting in either place. I think what it's going to come down to is JOBS. OR is a union state for hospital nursing, that's not gonna be easy to jump into. 

Salmon is an interesting suggestion...! May have to look closely at that. I remember a few pre- and post- trip drunk nights there. Wait, I don't remember. Is that bad?


----------



## MikeG

You're right on it coming down to jobs. Moved to Bend last year because of job and my wife had no trouble finding a PA job, though everyone said she would- could very well have been the right place at the right time. I'm not sure where some of the Bend comments are coming from. Yes, there are some high dollar folks here, based on some of the houses but I have no idea where they are because I only run into down-to-earth, family-oriented, adventure-loving folks (seriously). I never really thought of Bend as much of a boating town before I moved here but if you like Class 4 its perfect all year round and you don't hear about Bend boaters simply because they are NOT pretentious and seem to be as interested in community as they are in paddling- really fantastic. In the same drive time as paddling just about anything in Colorado we can access year-round boating on the wet side. Traffic? As in other cars on the road? I honestly cant think of a time when I was stuck in traffic (but we moved from Boulder so that could be coloring it.) I ride my bike everywhere so its a moot point really. The river trail? Soon you will be able to go all the way from Tumalo to Sun River along the river trail and it really is better than anywhere else I've seen. Home prices were high, are down much lower now, and will probably shoot up again. That being said, the prices attenuate quickly as you move out from city center so there really are options for everyone and places like Redmond are great options too. 
Our best friends live in Boise and I'm heading there tomorrow to paddle for the week. There are lots of great things about it as well, if you're choosing between the two, can't really lose. The size is probably the biggest difference and I would say that the biggest downside to Boise is that it is ringed by a hellish and almost endless band of bland suburban development. Right in Boise is great and outside of Boise is great but you have to get through that ring. That could happen eventually in Bend but not to that degree.


----------



## BilloutWest

MikeG said:


> ....... I'm not sure where some of the Bend comments are coming from. Yes, there are some high dollar folks here, based on some of the houses but I have no idea where they are because I only run into down-to-earth, family-oriented, adventure-loving folks (seriously). .......


I don't know how you could miss them.



> Vacation-home sales accounted for 11 percent of all transactions last year, unchanged from 2011, while the portion of investment sales was 24 percent in 2012, down from 27 percent in 2011, marking the second highest share since 2005.


= = = = = =

Bend will avoid some of the further sprawl in a couple directions.
Its mostly public land to the West and South. The North and East areas are juniper anyway. Water sucking weed that it is.


----------



## Aerocam

BilloutWest said:


> I don't know how you could miss them.
> 
> 
> 
> = = = = = =
> 
> 
> I think we miss them 'cause they're only here on vacation. Full time residents are like MikeG has experienced. Bend attracts the same type of active people/families. As an example, MikeG, 90Duck and I live on the same street within three blocks of each other. (not sure if they know that), Dealing with visitors is what you get when you live in a resort/vacation area. I've been here for 15 years and have no reason to leave.
> 
> Like the bumper sticker says, "Bend - Your vacation is my life!"
> 
> Bill, what are the things associated with visitors that are so hard for you?


----------



## 90Duck

Carl! How the heck are you?


Ty the OP is coming to town later this week - join us for beer? I'll pm you with details once they are known...


----------



## BilloutWest

Aerocam said:


> Bill, what are the things associated with visitors that are so hard for you?


In the case of Bend its snobby arrogance.
Comes with a SUV driver on a cell that doesn't have the courtesy normally associated with a town the size of Bend.
One wouldn't expect drivers in Bend to be as nice as in John Day, I get that.



> Bicycle fatalities: Bend leads Ore. cities


The above was from a 3 year old article and its a two way street, understood.
But I see it as a metaphorical way to look at the disconnect between Bend the home of the outdoor 20 & 30 somethings and the moneyed his and her SUV elite. 

A real problem there is what is going on in our society overall. The loss of the middle class. References to job issues in Bend and labels like _Poverty with a View_ touch on that.
In Bend it is just worse. The Upper Middle Class and the service industry. 


Gated Communities listings:
A snapshot:
Gated community homes in Bend


----------



## Aerocam

I don't think those issues are only in Bend. Plenty of folks drive while on the phone in crappy Dodge neons or big dually ranch trucks. 

Deaths on bikes could be due to the high amount of bicycle commuters, but as you said that was an old article.

"Poverty with a view" has been around since the '80s, before the rich retirees started moving in during the real estate gold rush. Jobs are an issue, but a nurse and a dental hygenist shouldn't have too much of a problem finding something. There is a gap and a lack of family wage jobs which is enhanced by the service industry, one of the largest contributers to the Bend economy. Another issue with living in a resort/vacation area.

The gated community listings showed 30 entries, which is less than 5% of the total available properties.

Not everybody will like Bend, but I do. It works for me even though I am in the 40-50 yr old ageing athlete bracket. I like being able to ski within 25 minutes and mtn bike out my backdoor. Those things are important to me. I tried Prineville for a year and a half and it wasn't for me, too small and we found ourselves driving to Bend in order to do stuff. On the other hand if I had to live in a city, Boise would probably be a good option due to the outdoor activities close by. I wouldn't like having to get on a freeway to get to them is all.

Everybody is going to have different needs and priorities. Bend is great for me and my family but I can see how it might not be for everyone. As long as you are happy where you are, that's what is important.

Carl


----------



## 90Duck

*traffic?*

Traffic is not a significant issue in Bend - at least as long as you stay off 3rd Street (the old Hwy 97 commercial strip), and why would you want to go there anyway?

For those who haven't seen them, Bend has dozens of traffic roundabouts now, and nearly all of them feature some sort of public art in the middle. The giant orange flaming chicken (aka "Phoenix Rising") is still my favorite. There is even a miniaturized version of it that someone has installed up on Phil's Trail.

All the roundabouts in Bend are a result of the total failure of 4-way stop signs. Traffic jams would form as everyone would sit there waving for the other drivers to go ahead of them. Now that everyone has the roundabout thing figured out, they are a thing of beauty. I had Bend zen moment recently when I approached the 14th/Galveston (flaming chicken) roundabout at exactly the same time as 3 other cars. Nobody even slowed down as we all made our ways straight through the roundabout. It was like a finely choreagraphed dance that just happend naturally.


----------



## DoStep

90Duck said:


> The giant orange flaming chicken (aka "Phoenix Rising") is still my favorite.




Please post photo of giant flaming chicken for a fellow Duck alum!!


----------



## 90Duck

*flaming chicken*

first time trying to link, so hope it works. There is actually a tour of roundabout art you can do via bus or self guided with a brochure. The best way to see them is via the Cycle Pub.

Google Image Result for http://www.visitbend.com/s/7jzwE9Gq202GuZ88ASTGCw/bend-roundabout-art-route-tour.jpg


----------



## robertperez668

Move Boise. It is beautiful city.


----------



## BilloutWest

All the roundabout art in Bend doesn't match a ½ mile of Boise's Green Belt.

Then again the Three Sisters are pretty.

Lets get this rolling again.


----------



## Paul7

So did you make a move? Where did you choose? 

Sent from my SM-G900V using Mountain Buzz mobile app


----------



## tyaker

So after all this time, Paul7 wants to find out where we landed: Drum roll... Central Point, OR! [anticlimactic tiny cymbal crash] 

My brilliant (and gorgeous) wife landed a stellar gig at a Medford hospital, and I picked up an absolutely awesome job at a great dental practice. Couldn't be happier with the work. Turns out family was a big draw, too, with my dad's health declining somewhat in Grants Pass.

Grand total of Rogue trips since: 8, with at least two more this year. Illinois once, as well. Medford isn't an idyllic community, but we've got boating friends, beer friends, wine friends, backpacking friends, and legal weed (in order of priority). Still keeping Bend in the back of our minds because of missing alpine country, but we're pretty stoked with how things ended up. Cheers, and thanks for all the input!


Sent from my iPhone using Mountain Buzz


----------

